# Printer



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A few weeks ago, my laptop and printer could barely whisper to eachother. Today, the laptop says no such device and the printer says nobody's calling and would I like a report printed. And prints the report-BLANK

I must do heavy duty on my printers because my hubby's had one in the meantime I've had 3 plus a new one coming. I am buying cheap ones now because they just don't last. But I spent the $5 for the 3 year warranty. 

On this last printer, I must have printed 5,000 pages in 3 years . I think I killed it. (it was $80)

Then my cell phone. Well not the cell phone. I am extremely addicted to Tetris. It started back in the 80's with my daughter's Gameboy. Then I find it on cell phones and have had the app on every phone for the last 5 years. I am so addicted I promise or commit myself to ONE game a day. No more than that. 

So lately it's had so many ads that I can't play the game!!! So I uninstall it and reinstall. Works great for 2 weeks, then back to the ads. I download 2 ad blockers and still get ads. So I uninstall and reinstall again. 2 days, so far so good.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont know much about printers and computers. I really like playing Hearts against others, even against the computer.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

My G/F is addicted to hearts on Pogo. Everytime she uses my laptop to play this crap, my poor little laptop gets loaded with all kinds of computer gremlins, malware and junk data.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And your struggles with the wireless printer is exactly why I didn't go that route when I replaced mine. Plus the data allowance they can use which means a lot since mine is so limited. If I have to print anything out, it's simple to move the laptop to the computer and print to my heart's content.

The hubs said they spent most of a day trying to print from a wireless. They have no clue what they finally did to get it to function. But a few weeks later it was like yours, what printer?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Currently, I have an Epsom. Work horse while it lasted. Before that an HP. Before that a Canon. I ordered another canon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I still have my made in the USA HP laser printer. And it still works. Because none of today's computers have the kind of plugs that the old ones did I had to get an adapter to allow the use of the HP. Geeze, that thing has got to be over 20 years old.

The last printer I bought was a Canon. I guess I bought it about five years ago. When I need color printing that's the one I go to.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

havasu said:


> My G/F is addicted to hearts on Pogo. Everytime she uses my laptop to play this crap, my poor little laptop gets loaded with all kinds of computer gremlins, malware and junk data.


Hearts vex.net is where I usually play. Tough and rough players/language there sometimes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> My G/F is addicted to hearts on Pogo. Everytime she uses my laptop to play this crap, my poor little laptop gets loaded with all kinds of computer gremlins, malware and junk data.


I guess that's where the stuff comes in with it. One time I down loaded Windows photo gallery that they stopped putting in the 8 and 10 and just for this one program down loaded from Microsoft website came with so much garbage I couldn't even get anything done. It was horrible. It took hours to uninstall all that crap. I had been using windows photo editor for years and it was free, and then left with nothing-until I realized that Lenovo (my laptop) had it's own rendition of photo editor and it's just like the one I didn't get in windows. Nothing fancy, just cropping, lighting, etc.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

seminolewind said:


> Currently, I have an Epsom. Work horse while it lasted. Before that an HP. Before that a Canon. I ordered another canon.


Epsom = Salt

Epson = printer


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> Epsom = Salt
> 
> Epson = printer


You think you're funny? right now Epson = trash.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> And your struggles with the wireless printer is exactly why I didn't go that route when I replaced mine. Plus the data allowance they can use which means a lot since mine is so limited. If I have to print anything out, it's simple to move the laptop to the computer and print to my heart's content.
> 
> The hubs said they spent most of a day trying to print from a wireless. They have no clue what they finally did to get it to function. But a few weeks later it was like yours, what printer?


I know what you mean. I can't tell you how many hours I've spent on this wireless thing. My husband-when he needs the printer he just plugs his laptop into the printer. Good idea.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have wireless and don't have too many problems. Jim even uses it from his phone.


----------

